# Freilaufrolle mit integriertem Bissanzeiger?



## Franzl (20. April 2006)

Hallo,
vielleicht könnt mir jemand einen Tipp geben.
Ich such eine Freilaufrolle mit integriertem Bissanzeiger, die

a.) was taugt
b.) nicht so eine wahnsinnig große Schnurkapazität hat

Danke schon einmal,
Franzl


----------



## Schmoeller (20. April 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle mit integriertem Bissanzeiger?*

Hi Franzl,
soweit ich weiß, gibts sowas nur von Cormoran. Die Elbas-Serie... Faßt ab 200 m 0,30er Schnur... Ob die was taugt? Keine Ahnung... #c 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Lachsy (20. April 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle mit integriertem Bissanzeiger?*

Ich habe sogar noch ne alte Elbas rolle im keller liegen. Und der bissanzeiger funzt noch. Die neuen von der elbas ist ja garkein vergleich mehr zu der alten klobrigen 







Cormoran Elbas 3A-40

Ein automatisches, einstellbares Freilaufsystem, einen
integrierten, elektronischen Bissanzeiger moderner Bauart,
ein echtes Powergetriebe, das auch großen Fischen standhält
und eine Spulenbremse, die sich fein einstellen läßt und
ruckfrei arbeitet.

- 3 Stahlkugellager
- Multi Stop Rücklaufsperre
- Integrierter elektronischer Bißanzeiger
- Einstellbarer Spulenfreilauf
- Schnellklapp-Kurbel
- Ausbalancierter Rotor
- Fein einstellbare Spulenbremse
- Kohlefaser Weitwurfspule
- Kohlefaser Ersatzspule
- Großes Anti-Twist Schnurlaufröllchen
- Longlife Bügelfeder

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle mit integriertem Bissanzeiger?*



			
				Franzl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich such eine Freilaufrolle mit integriertem Bissanzeiger


ist denn wirklich der elektronische Pieper gemeint oder reicht eine Knarre?

Auskunft! #h

Da war noch was mit dem Elbas Anzeiger, daß der keine Fallbisse anzeigen kann ...


----------



## esox_105 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle mit integriertem Bissanzeiger?*



			
				Schmoeller schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Franzl,
> soweit ich weiß, gibts sowas nur von Cormoran. Die Elbas-Serie... Faßt ab 200 m 0,30er Schnur... Ob die was taugt? Keine Ahnung... #c
> 
> Gruß
> Frank


 
Von Mitchell, gibt es die Full Runner Electronic Baureihe mit integrierten Bissanzeiger.


----------



## Franzl (20. April 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle mit integriertem Bissanzeiger?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> ist denn wirklich der elektronische Pieper gemeint oder reicht eine Knarre?
> 
> Auskunft! #h
> 
> ...


----------



## Franzl (20. April 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle mit integriertem Bissanzeiger?*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Von Mitchell, gibt es die Full Runner Electronic Baureihe mit integrierten Bissanzeiger.


 
OK - danke,

werde mal im Netz danach suchen.


----------



## Franzl (20. April 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle mit integriertem Bissanzeiger?*

Cormoran Elbas 3A-40

hallo Lachsy, danke für die Mühe


----------



## punkarpfen (21. April 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle mit integriertem Bissanzeiger?*

Hi Franzl, warum denn eine Rolle mit integrierten Bissanzeiger? Es gibt doch gute und preiswerte Bissanzeiger und du hast dann auch eine größere Auswahl, was die Rolle betrifft.


----------



## uwe gerhard (21. April 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle mit integriertem Bissanzeiger?*

hallo,
|wavey: ich fische die e-lbas seit der ersten stunde,bin rundum zufrieden.
 hab jetzt die neuen modelle und seit dem der freilauf bei der ersten kurbelbewegung automatisch umschaltet und man das nicht mehr per hand machen muss,(und manchmal vergisst) hab ich gar nichts mehr dran auszusetzen #6 ,meine erste e-bas 40 läuft noch wie am ersten tag.

ich kann nur dazu raten dir diese rollen zuzulegen,wirst viel freude damit haben.voll rubust,macht alles mit.
warum erxtra bissanzeiger,wenn man für wenig geld LUXUS haben kann?? 
gruss
uwe
p.s. bei askari haben sie die öfter mal im angebot.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (21. April 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle mit integriertem Bissanzeiger?*

Ich besitze zwei Pro-Elbas. Sie waren damals recht günstig (Das Stück 99 DM) und ich bin damit absolut zufrieden.


----------

